# سلسلة كيف أتوب -10- تابع ثانياً أساس الدعوة للتوبة  - طول أناة الله



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

*تابــــــع سلسلة كيف أتـــــوب - الجزء العاشر
*​ *التوبة ربيع الإنسان وتجديده المستمر*
*تابع ثانياً**[FONT=&quot]: أساس الدعـــــــــوة للتوبـــــــــة[/FONT]*​ 
للرجوع للجزء الأول أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثاني أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثالث أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الرابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الخامس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السادس أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء السابع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء الثامن أضغط *هنـــــــــا*
للرجوع للجزء التاسع أضغط *هنـــــــــا*​ 


كما قلنا في مقدمة هذا الجزء أن  للتوبة أساس راسخ تقوم عليه وتُبنى وبدونه تستحيل على وجه الإطلاق، لأن  الله لا يدعو الإنسان ليتوب بمجرد كلام، أو نداء ودعوة للأخلاق الحميدة، أو  على أساس أنه يهرب من الدينونة، أو لأجل أن يكون في المجتمع إنسان سوي  لينال مدحاً من أحد، أو لأن الله سيستفيد من بره شيئاً أو حتى من توبته،  لأن الإنسان لا يقدر أن يضيف أو ينتقص من الله شيئاً قط، بل أساس التوبة  والدعوة قائمة على الآتي:[1] محبة الله الشديدة للإنسان، [2] طول أناة الله، [3] غفران الخطايا المجاني، وقد تحدثنا في العناوان الأول في الجزء السابق، والآن نتحدث في العنوان الثاني:
​ 

*+ [2] طول أناة الله ولطفه:*
 طبعاً طول أناة الله وصبره على الإنسان يأتي من لطفه الذي ينبع محبته، لذلك وضعنا محبة الله في الصدارة، وتحدثنا عنها أولاً بكونها هي المصدر الرئيسي لدعوة التوبة، لأن من فعل عملها (أي المحبة) هو طول الأناة وغفران الخطايا، فالأساس هو محبة الله ومنها طول الأناة ولطفه:​

[ لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ، لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء أن يهلك أُناس، بل أن يُقبل الجميع إلى التوبة ] (2 بطرس 3: 9)
[ أم تستهين بغنى لطفه وإمهاله وطول أناته، غير عالم أن لطف الله إنما يقتادك إلى التوبة ] (رومية 2: 4)
فلطف الله ليس مثل الإنسان لأنه هو لطف أبوته الحانية على حبيبه الإنسان، لأن الله بطبيعة أبوته كما كشفها لنا الكتاب المقدس تظهر في أصل الكلمة إذ تأتي بمعنى πραΰς [ لطيف، ودود، وديع، يُراعي شعور الآخرين، حليم، مترفق ]، وهذه كلها صفات تصدر من المحبة، وهذه تختلف عن القسوة والصرامة التي نتوقعها من الأعداء، لذلك فأن الله لم يكن يوماً عدواً للإنسان قط حتى لو عاداه الإنسان ورفضه، لذلك نجده بمحبته الأبوية الفائقة يشفق ويتحنن عليه ويطيل أناته جداً بصبر يفوق كل إدراكاتنا نحن البشر، لذلك يُلاطفنا ويتودد إلينا بالمحبة حتى نتوب ونرجع إليه فيُشفينا، لذلك يُعلن لنا مسرته قائلاً: [ هل مسرة أُسرّ بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب إلا برجوعه عن طرقه فيحيا ] (حزقيال 18: 23)


ولنصغي للمكتوب جيداً جداً: [ فقال صموئيل للشعب *لا تخافوا* إنكم قد فعلتم كل هذا الشر، ولكن لا تحيدوا عن الرب، بل اعبدوا الرب بكل قلوبكم. ولا تحيدوا لأن ذلك وراء الأباطيل التي لا تفيد ولا تنقذ لأنها باطلة. لأنه *لا يترك الرب شعبه من أجل اسمه العظيم* لأنه قد شاء الرب أن يجعلكم له شعباً ] (1 صموئيل 12: 20 – 22)

ولذلك وعلى هذا الأساس المُرنم يُصلي قائلاً: [ ارحمني يا رب لأنني إليك أصرخ اليوم كله. فرح نفس عبدك لأنني إليك يا رب أرفع نفسي. لأنك *أنت يا رب صالح وغفور وكثير الرحمة لكل الداعين إليك* ] (مزمور 86: 3 – 5)
[ ولأنك رب الجميع وجبروتك مصدر كل عدل، فأنت *تترفق* *بالجميع*، وتُظهر جبروتك للذين يؤمنون بكمال قدرتك، وأما الذين يعرفونها فتُشجعهم على إعلان ما يعرفونه، وبما أنت عليه من القدرة تحكم بالإنصاف، وتؤدبنا بمُنتهى العطف، وتُمارس جبروتك ساعة تشاء. وبعملك هذا عَلَّمْتَ شعبك أن من كان صالحاً فلا بُدَّ أن يكون رَحوماً، *ومنحت ابنائك رجاءً كبيراً بإعطائهم فرصة للتوبة عن خطاياهم* ] (حكمة 12: 16 – 19)


ونجد قمة استعلان لطف الله يظهر في العهد الجديد: [ لأننا كنا نحن أيضاً قبلاً أغبياء غير طائعين، ضالين، مستعبدين لشهوات ولذات مختلفة، عائشين في الخبث والحسد، ممقوتين مبغضين بعضنا بعضاً. ولكن *حين ظهر لطف مخلصنا الله وإحسانه*. لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن، بل *بمقتضى رحمته* خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس. الذي سكبه بغنى علينا بيسوع المسيح مخلصنا. حتى إذا تبررنا بنعمته نصير ورثة حسب رجاء الحياة الأبدية ] (تيطس 3: 3 – 7)

فلطف الله الظاهر في شخص ربنا يسوع هو الذي جذبنا إليه، كالتدبير، لأنه لم يُكلمنا من فوق كمستعلي بل في تواضع مذهل أخلى نفسه آخذاً شكل العبد لكي يلاطفنا وهو قريب منا وواحد معنا، لأن من يسعى أن يُصلح أخطاء الضعف البشري، ينبغي أن يحمل هذا الضعف عينه على منكبيه، ويتحمل ثقله لا أن يتخلص منه، لأننا نقرأ في الإنجيل بشارة الخلاص الحي، أن الراعي حمل الخروف الضعيف التائه ولم يطرحه عنه بعيداً [ وكان جميع العشارين والخطاة يدنون منه ليسمعوه. فتذمر الفريسيون والكتبة قائلين هذا يقبل خطاة ويأكل معهم. فكلمهم بهذا المثل قائلاً: أي إنسان منكم له مئة خروف وأضاع واحداً منها، ألا يترك التسعة والتسعين في البرية ويذهب لأجل الضال حتى يجده. وإذا وجده يضعه على منكبيه فرحاً، ويأتي إلى بيته ويدعو الأصدقاء والجيران قائلاً لهم: أفرحوا معي لأني وجدت خروفي الضال. أقول لكم أنه هكذا يكون فرح في السماء بخاطئ واحد يتوب أكثر من تسعة وتسعين باراً لا يحتاجون إلى توبة ] (لوقا 15: 1 – 7) !!!

فهل وجدنا أُم تتأفف من طفلها المتسخ، أما أنها تحمله بيديها بكل لُطف وحنان فائق وتقبل أن تتسخ بنفس ذات الوسخ الذي له، وتأخذه لتحممه ولا تتذمر من رائحته الكريهة بل تحتملها، بل تفرح جداً لأنها تحممه وتمسح بكائه وتنتظر بسمته التي تفرح قلبها جداً، وأي أُم يا تُرى لا تحتمل طفلها في مرضه حتى أنها تعتبر نفسها رخيصة في عينيها، إذ أنها لا تبالي أن تقبل منه العدوى، بل تتمنى أن تحمل مرضه عنه وهو يظل صحيحاً مُعافاً !!!

لذلك نجد أن الرب يسوع وهو الطبيب الحقيقي القادر أن يُقيم من الموت، عنده محبة تفوق كل إدراكنا، فهو بشفقة المحبة الحانية وفي تواضع قلب ووداعة شديدة بكل لطف جذب إليه العشارين والخطاة وكل المرضى بأبشع أنواع الخطايا والآثام، بل وحتى المرضى بالجسد، فهو أساساً أتى إلينا بتواضع على الأرض وفي وداعة أخلى ذاته من مجده الفائق واتخذ جسدنا الضعيف مسكناً خاصاً له واقترب إلينا بودٍ شديد وجمع كل أحاسيسنا ليُركزها في شخصه ليجذبنا إليه، فقد أتى بلطف ووداعة وجعل لاهوته مستتر وراء حجاب الناسوت لكي لا يرعبنا من عظمة بهاء مجد لاهوته التي لا تستطيع الملائكة أن تنظر إليه قط، وبهذا التواضع العجيب بوداعة وتواضع القلب قال للجميع: [ تعالوا إليَّ يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال وأنا أُريحكم ] (متى 11: 28)

وهكذا نجد أن الرب يسوع يُريح ولا يُتعب أحد، يرفع الثقل ولا يضع ثقل على أحد، يُشفي ولا يُمرض أحد، بلطف يجذب أعظم الخطاة شراً ولا يلكم أو ينبُذ أحد قط، ولا يمنعنا من الدخول أو يطردنا إذا أتينا إليه خُطاة أو فجار أو حتى جهلة ملتمسين رحمته، وقد اختار تلاميذ وأعطاهم تعليم قائلاً [ أحملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم ] (متى 11: 29)، وحتى بذلك يصيروا مشابهين له، لطفاء، يدعون نفس ذات الدعوة عينها مجسدين محبة الله ورحمته للجميع، داعين كل الناس إليه بلا تمييز، لكي يجمعوا في النهاية شعب الله معاً المدعوين للحياة في شخصه العظيم القدوس، ولا يشتتوهم أو يرفضوهم أو يعيروهم.

ومن هُنا يتضح لنا أن الذين يظنون أنهم ينبغي عليهم أن يتعاملوا بخشونة وشدة مع المُخطئين أو للمخالفين الرأي ويرفضوهم ويعنفوهم، لأنهم يعتبرونهم عميان لا يدركون الحق ولا يعرفونه، أو أنهم مرضى وأموات بالخطايا والذنوب، أو أنهم أذنبوا وجرموا بشدة، عوض أن يعاملونهم بلطف ووداعة، أو يشفقون عليهم لأنهم مرضى أو عُميان لا يبصرون، فهؤلاء لا يُحسبون من بين تلاميذ المسيح الرب، لأن مثل هؤلاء الذين يدَّعون أنهم يطلبون رحمة الله عليهم وتحننه ويلتمسون غفرانه لخطاياهم، لا يرحمون الآخرين ولا يطلبون لأجلهم الغفران بل يقيموا عليهم الحد لا بالسيف بل بالكلام، طلبين أن يُحرموا ولا يكون لهم نصيب معهم في الغفران لأنهم يرونهم لا يستحقون، وبذلك يكونوا منعوا عن أنفسهم غفران الله وإحسانه ويجلبون عليهم غضب الله ورفضهم من محضره تاركاً إياهم ليموتوا في خطاياهم الكبرى وهي عدم الغفران للآخر، وتصير الصلاة الربانية شاهداً عليهم، لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يغفروا للآخرين ويريدون أن يدخلوا الله معهم في دينونة هؤلاء المرضى، لذلك صارت خطيتهم أعظم وحرمانهم من قوة غفران الله وسلامة أكيدة لأنهم لم يستطيعوا أن يرحموا أو يشفقوا على إخوتهم الذين أحبهم الرب ومات لأجلهم أيضاً، لذلك يقول الكتاب: ​

[ والنهاية كونوا جميعاً متحدي الرأي بحس واحد *ذوي محبة أخوية مشفقين، لطفاء* ] (1بطرس 3: 8)
[ وكونوا *لطفاء بعضكم نحو بعض*، *شفوقين*، *متسامحين* كما سامحكم الله أيضاً في المسيح ] (أفسس 4: 32)
عموماً يقول الرب على لسان إرميا النبي: [ فَاذْهَبْ وَأَعْلِنْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ وَقُلْ: ارْجِعِي أَيَّتُهَا الْخَائِنَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ، فَأَكُفَّ غَضَبِي عَنْكُمْ لأَنِّي رَحِيمٌ، وَلَنْ أَسْخَطَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ ] (إرميا 3: 12 ترجمة تفسيرية)

يقول القديس أغسطينوس تعليقاً على الآية السابقة: [ أنظر كيف ينصحك الله ويحثك لكي تتوب عن خطاياك فتخلُّص. أنظر كم يدعو المستحقين للموت أن يأتوا للحياة. أي رقة وأي شفقة حتى أنه لا يرفض الخُطاة حين يرجعون، بل أنه يستمر في أن يدعوهم أبناء، رغم أنهم فقدوا أبوة الله لهم بسبب خطاياهم، كما شهد الله نفسه بحزن وأسى ونوح قائلاً: "رذل السيد كل مقتدري في وسطي دعا علي جماعة لحطم شباني، داس السيد العذراء بنت يهوذا معصرة ((بَدَّدَ الرَّبُّ جَمِيعَ جَبَابِرَتِي فِي وَسَطِي، وَأَلَّبَ عَلَيَّ حَشْداً مِنْ أَعْدَائِي لِيَسْحَقُوا شُبَّانِي، دَاسَ الرَّبُّ الْعَذْرَاءَ بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ كَمَا يُدَاسُ الْعِنَبُ فِي الْمِعْصَرَةِ)) ] (مراثي 1: 15)
فأننا نتعلم من هذه الكلمات أن الله يحبك ويُريد لك الحياة لا الهلاك، ولكنك تحتقره وترذله، ذاك الذي يقول: "هل أُسرّ بموت الشرير يقول السيد الرب إلا برجوعه عن طُرقهُ فيحيا" (حزقيال 18: 23) فأنت ترغب في الموت عن طريق الخطايا التي تسقط فيها، ولكنه يُريد لك الحياة عن طريق التوبة ]

_____________________________

في الجزء القادم سوف نتحدث عن
*تابع الأساس التي تقوم عليه دعوة التوبة
[3] غفران الخطايا
*​


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (14 يونيو 2013)

وهكذا نجد أن الرب يسوع يُريح ولا يُتعب أحد، 
فلطف الله الظاهر في شخص ربنا يسوع هو الذي جذبنا إليه
هناك فرح في السماء نحن لا نرى ولاكن نحس فيه لأننا متحدين مع الرب بالروح  
وهذا الفرح هو فرحنا الدائم الذي نستمده من الرب يسوع المسيح له العزة والجلالة
لست أنا فقط لاكن الكل يقدم لك الشكر والتحية لأعمالك الرائعة أخي العزيز
لسهرك وتعبك وأصرارك على تكملة المشوار والثبات فيه حتى المنتهى والنوال.
أيها الرب، ساعدنا لتوبة روحية سريعة كاملة حقيقية لنا وللجميع والى كل من يبحث عنها. نق قلوبنا، وطهرنا بدمك النقي الصافي الزكي من خطايانا وكل ما هو مستتر في أعماقنا وأغفر لنا حساسيتنا، وكبرياءنا وخوفنا. ونشكرك لمراحمك العظيمة لنا جميعاً  وقدسنا لنراك اليوم في الروح وغداً بالحقيقة.
ولنثبت دائماً في صلاتنا لأنها هي أتحادنا بعضاً لبعض ، فيك تجمعنا لنستمد منك القوة والكلمة ، ولتكملة عمل الرب يسوع المسيح فينا في خلاص الجميع
شكراً أخي العزيزة الرب يباركك في خدمتك المباركة ومشاركاتك المتفرقة الرائعة ويبارك
حياتك وأعمالك المفيدة والمثمرة  والجميلة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول ويزيدك من نعمته 
 وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة والمجد لربنا 
 يسوع المسيح... آمين​


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

آمين أخي الحبيب ولنصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
ولأجل أن يهبنا الله قوة التوبة وتجديد النفس المستمر آمين​


----------



## +ماريا+ (14 يونيو 2013)

ربنا مش بيزهق مننا ابدا 
ولا بيزعل مننا بالعكس هو بيزعل علينا 
واحيك استاذ ايمن على المثل الرائع
ان  زى الام مش بتضايق من طفلها ولا تتأفف منه 
ربنا كده بالظبط 
قابلنا وبيحبنا بكل عيوبنا 
ربنا يباركك استاذى مميز دائما


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً لكي أقدر على متاعبة هذه السلسة والانتهاء منها 
لكي اكمل موضوع حضور الله كخبرة وحياة، وموضوع البركة
النعمة تملأ قلبك سلام دائم ومسرة آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 يونيو 2013)

لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى
البالغة بهذه السلسة الرائعة جرعة روحية عظيمة
جدا 
الرب يباركك ويعطيك الصحة وطول العمر


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> لا توجد كلمات تعبر عن سعادتى
> البالغة بهذه السلسة الرائعة جرعة روحية عظيمة
> جدا
> الرب يباركك ويعطيك الصحة وطول العمر



إلهنا الحي يسعد قلبك بغناه الفائق يا أروع أخ حلو أحبه من كل قلبي
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## soul & life (14 يونيو 2013)

*الرب يبارك حياتك استاذى  ويباركلنا فى خدمتك 
  بكلماتك وعظاتك الروحية الجميلة تجعلنا نعيش حياة روحية سليمة فى توبة مستمرة ومتجددة لكى نكون مؤهلين للقاء رب المجد يسوع*


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

لنُصلي دائماً بعضنا لأجل بعض لأننا كلنا نحتاج عمق اتساع التوبة لتكون حياتنا دائماً
النعمة تكون معك على الدوام آمين فآمين
​


----------



## النهيسى (14 يونيو 2013)

ربنا يبارك عمل يديكم
شكرا لللموضوع الرائع جدا


----------



## aymonded (14 يونيو 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي كثيراً جداً يا أروع أخ غالي حبيب مخلصنا الصالح، النعمة معك
​


----------



## AdmanTios (16 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> *طول أناة الله ولطفه:*
> طبعاً طول أناة الله وصبره على الإنسان يأتي من لطفه الذي ينبع محبته، لذلك وضعنا محبة الله في الصدارة، وتحدثنا عنها أولاً بكونها هي المصدر الرئيسي لدعوة التوبة، لأن من فعل عملها (أي المحبة) هو طول الأناة وغفران الخطايا، فالأساس هو محبة الله ومنها طول الأناة ولطفه .
> 
> ​



*صدقاً أستاذي الحبيب .... إن محبة رب المجد هي المصدر
الرئيسي للتوبة و الدعوة الدائمة للتوبة لأن ثمر الروح محبة

" وَأَمَّا ثَمَرُ الرُّوحِ فَهُوَ: مَحَبَّةٌ فَرَحٌ سَلاَمٌ،
  طُولُ أَنَاةٍ لُطْفٌ صَلاَحٌ، إِيمَانٌ "

و هي فضائل شخص رب المجد علينا كأبناء
بنعمة المحبة يدعونا إليها دوماً كي ما ننعم
بالتوبة كحسب روح الله الساكن فينا . لهذا 

" انما اقول اسلكوا بالروح فلا تكملوا شهوة الجسد.
  وإذا انقدتم بالروح فلستم تحت ناموس "

تفهمت إذاً أن التوبة تُنجَزُ بواسطةِ النعمةِ الإلهية .

إستكمال رائع لسلسلة روحية رائعة
و وجبة عقلية دسمة تدعونا دوماً للتفرس
و التأمُل بأعمال شخص رب المجد المُحب

سلمت يمينك أستاذي و دام صليبك
و ليستخدمك رب القوات لمجد أسمُه القدوس*


----------



## aymonded (16 يونيو 2013)

وهبنا الله حياة التوبة الحلوة والشهية جداً لكل نفس تلتمس وجه العظيم المشرق بالمحبة علينا 
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين، كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------

